# Thorofare elk hunt



## chkrhntr

oops


----------



## Bears Butt

Looks like a very fun outing! You should delete that first post, it takes you to a link and locks you out of this website. Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## wyogoob

Wow, fantastic stuff! Surely there's some cool stories to go along with those pics.


I deleted the first posting, like Bears Butt said, there was something wrong with it.


----------



## Solist

Amazing! Looks like a lion kill in the last pic?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Man, all I can say is that you are living the life! I have heard of animals caching their prey, but I have never seen a big bull elk cached. Awesome!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Great pic there.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Wyoming? I remember you posting last year. Once again makes me think I need to move...


----------



## chkrhntr

The Elk was buried by a Grizzly bear. We actually encountered him on the trail a couple hours before we found his cache. There was a pack of wolves eating the elk. We chased them off and took the horns. (this is legal in Wyoming witha permit) The wolves sat a couple hundred yards away and howled at us the whole time we were at the carcass.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

I've been looking at the Wyoming application process since I started looking at these pictures. I think I'm gonna start hunting out of state next year! Do they have over the counter permits for non-residents for where you hunt? Or is that only for residents?


----------



## bwhntr

Awesome! Thanks for posting pics. Love seeing a string of horses packed with meat and horn porn.


----------



## chkrhntr

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I've been looking at the Wyoming application process since I started looking at these pictures. I think I'm gonna start hunting out of state next year! Do they have over the counter permits for non-residents for where you hunt? Or is that only for residents?


All elk permits in Wyoming must be drawn for NR. Butm there are several that are easy to draw.


----------



## MWScott72

Looks like an awesome hunt, and great pictures! I've heard lots of good things about the Thorofare, but never made it out there yet. Defintitely a trip you have to plan carefully - both for what you are hunting and what could possibly be hunting you.


----------



## izzydog

I hiked in to the Thorofare about 10 years ago, what a place! I couldn't do it again right now being so out of shape but I sure would like to take a horse trip back in there.


----------



## chkrhntr

What trail did you hike in on? And what time of year?


----------



## Packout

Thanks for the report. What an excellent way to spend a week. Sure brings back a lot of memories. We would pack in to the Thorofare from Turpin meadows and fish for spawning cutthroats in the summer. The wolves sure have changed the game dynamic. Always wanted to hunt it, but could never justify the outfitter cost. Did you guys ride in from Cody? Did you mention before you are DYI? I just took a Thorofare bull into my shop with tons of character. 

Great post and photos.


----------



## jasonwayne191

Wow! Awesome post and pics, what a great hunt!


----------



## chkrhntr

Ya we do it ourselves. We ride in from Cody. WE have been in on the deer creek trail, and the Ishoowa trail. I'd love to see pics of the bull in your shop. I'd also love to hear some of your stories from when you spent time up there.


----------



## izzydog

chkrhntr said:


> What trail did you hike in on? And what time of year?


We went in from Turpin Meadows in late July hoping to catch the cutthroat spawn as well. The fishing wasn't what we expected so we have never been back. We usually do a week long hike every year but the Thorofare was like a death march. All of the guys on horseback said they had never seen anybody back pack in before and we spooked every pack train that came by. We sure did see some cool things though. Parting of the waters, hawks nest, Yellowstone River, etc.


----------



## Packout

Chrkr- my stories are not near as adventurous as your's. We rode horses in, camped at Hawk's rest and caught 16-22" cuttys. I loved fishing off my horse in the middle of the Thorofare River. We rode hours on trails in the area and saw large herds of elk and many moose and deer. Saw grizzlies munching moths and had them walk past camp. I did ride up to a grizzly we had glassed. Got within 200 yards of him, with a large ravine between us. They sure are muscular, powerful animals. I wasn't worried, my horse was faster than my buddy's ride. I won't go back in the summer. The past couple times we or friends were in there the elk were scattered and skittish, deer were few and moose were non-existent. 

I would love to elk/deer hunt it, but as a nonresident I can't and paying thousands to a guy to do what I can already do with my animals just isn't feasible for me. I also wanted to ride there with my shotgun and some decoys to hunt waterfowl. So many birds and such a beautiful setting..... 

Thanks again for bringing back the memories.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

The Southfork was my old stomping grounds years back. Still my favorite area in the lower 48. Thanks for the pics. Great hunt.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Packout said:


> Chrkr- my stories are not near as adventurous as your's. We rode horses in, camped at Hawk's rest and caught 16-22" cuttys. I loved fishing off my horse in the middle of the Thorofare River. We rode hours on trails in the area and saw large herds of elk and many moose and deer. Saw grizzlies munching moths and had them walk past camp. I did ride up to a grizzly we had glassed. Got within 200 yards of him, with a large ravine between us. They sure are muscular, powerful animals. I wasn't worried, my horse was faster than my buddy's ride. I won't go back in the summer. The past couple times we or friends were in there the elk were scattered and skittish, deer were few and moose were non-existent.
> 
> I would love to elk/deer hunt it, but as a nonresident I can't and paying thousands to a guy to do what I can already do with my animals just isn't feasible for me. I also wanted to ride there with my shotgun and some decoys to hunt waterfowl. So many birds and such a beautiful setting.....
> 
> Thanks again for bringing back the memories.


There are plenty of people up there that don't require thousands. Call the Park County sheriff. He is a licensed guide and a great guy that went to high school with. He knows the area better than anybody person alive.


----------



## Packout

Mule- Since non-residents are not allowed to hunt the wilderness areas without a guide, the only way it doesn't cost is by going with a Wyoming resident who is willing to get a permit to accompany a non-resident for free. The prices I have seen from an outfitter range from $3,800 on up to $6,500, plus the tip and additional expenses. And I can't bring my own horse.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I am just saying that there are licensed guides that will not charge you an arm or a leg and will be more than happy to let you bring along your own ride. I know them, I lived there and the people that I speak of are long time personal friends. I never said that it wouldn't cost, I said it wouldn't cost thousands. I am building points and will be headed back up there soon. If you would like to put in for the same area I'll put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## Packout

Mule- I hope you don't take my post as questioning your experience. I was just saying what I have discovered on the net through research on Thorofare outfitters. Glad you have connections to help you hunt that amazing country. Being so far from civilization is good for a man's soul. 

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I didn't take offense at all. Sorry if I came off that way. The net is what it is. People are going to throw out there highest prices with no specials. Those prices that you mention are typical for these guys that are drawing in east coast hunters with big bucks. I know that several of my friends will take far less just because of economy but they won't advertise the cheap prices. Many of them have a had a very hard time making end meet and will do it just above cost now figuring that there animals and pack gear has been paid for several times over and they really just want to make some money to eat with.

I am sorry for the hijack as well. Northern Wyoming is special place. I can't wait to return there and hope to have an experience like chkrhntr had. That cached elk photo was quite a sight.


----------



## chkrhntr

Hey both of you guys, if you want to come up sometime, give me a shout.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

chkrhntr said:


> Hey both of you guys, if you want to come up sometime, give me a shout.


I too would like to come make it 3! I'm planning on putting in next year. 8)


----------

